# Credit card payment over website paypal alternative



## Horatio (2 Oct 2006)

I know about using paypal to receive CC payments from my retail website but paypal can be quite costly to the consumer, how would one go about setting up an official visa,mastercard payment system through own website, should I contact my bank, CC service providers,can I get it paid into my bank account.

any relevant experiences from web retailers greatly appreciated.


----------



## bizz1 (2 Oct 2006)

Hi,
You could talk to Euroconex regarding creating an internet mechant account (and neg. the various rates) and realex () to accept payments via the net.

Thanks
Ciaran


----------



## brian.mobile (2 Oct 2006)

Try Mals E-Commerce.

It grabs the input credit card number, stores it until you log in to view it.

You'll need a merchant account, try Ulster Bank, I have 1.9 % rate with them, you'll up around the 3.7 % starting with PayPal, and it doesnt always work properly. 

Good news is that Mal's is mostly 'free'...

http://www.mals-e.com/

BM


----------



## Horatio (3 Oct 2006)

Thanks bizz & BM,

I have since found previous posts discussing paypal & world pay. BM, from your suggestion I guess you are using Mals e - commerce.
I'm not sure how long I will be in business (x-mas focused) & as such I want to avoid the cost / time spent opening a merchant account.
I suppose I'm looking for the easier option, but it looks like it's gonna cost me (surprise surprise !)

I am starting to sway in favour of paypal website payment standard, (they have a very slick demo on that link, if their product is as good as the demo, it'll be fairly good) despite their per transaction commision (3.4% +E0.35) representing a 16% slice of my projected profit. Is anyone currently using Paypal on a retail website with satisfactory results ?


----------



## IanDublin (4 Oct 2006)

Look at  . We use them for our websites online payment.


----------



## HotdogsFolks (4 Oct 2006)

I've found the Irish guys to be expensive. I use 2co.com. They're good.


----------



## Alex Krusche (19 Oct 2006)

Hi all!

I have come across an payment alternative sounding very very interesting:

www.daopay.com


Its purpose is you can pay by phone and almost any country is supported. Since everybody owns a phone it is accessible for literally the whole world.
I think this is a cool philosophy.

Regards,

Alex Krusche.


----------



## ClubMan (19 Oct 2006)

Do you have any vested interest in that site?


----------



## HotdogsFolks (19 Oct 2006)

ClubMan said:


> Do you have any vested interest in that site?


 


I was just thinking the same thing...


----------



## blacknight (19 Oct 2006)

2checkout.com is fine, but you wouldn't want to be relying too heavily on your cashflow, as it can take several weeks for you to receive payment.

Paypal works fine 

Realex with a proper merchant account is the best solution


----------



## simplename (20 Oct 2006)

this is an excerpt from a document realex sent me. 

===============================

Specifically designed for start up and small to medium businesses selling via the internet, the Realex Payments *Online Trader *package is a low cost, secure and feature rich service. The payment page is hosted on our systems. The features of the service are:

· A real time card authorisation service for your online business;
· Next day settlement to your bank account;
· An easy integration service with sample code and support for most shopping carts;
· Your customer is redirected to a secure page hosted on our server;
· You control the branding on the payment page;
· Support for a large range of credit and debit cards;
· Full multi-currency capability 
· Comprehensive online reporting application provided as standard;
· Supports refunds, rebates, voids and easy downloads;
· No extra charges for terminal IDs, accounts, currencies;
· Any number of web sites can be linked to the one setup.

Our services are certified and approved by many leading financial institutions, including the Visa Account Information Security and MasterCard Site Data Protection standards. The costs associated with the Online Trader package are and there are two packages you can choose from:


*Service*

*Band 1*
*Band 2*​
Set up Fee

€250
€250​
Monthly payment

€49
€79​
No. of transactions included in monthly fee

100
250​
Cost per excess transaction

€0.25
€0.21​




To use our service you need to complete the registration form that is attached with this document and email or post this to the addresses below. Please note either Band 1 or 2. 

=====================================

So by my reckoning realx against something like paypal which charge 3.? % for every transaction works out cheaper in nearly all cases unless you sold less than 49 euro worth of goods a month

For someone like me that sell services and thus total transactions a montn might only be 10 it saves an awful lot of money. If I sold more than 250 products a month I would look at the figures in more depth but still imagine it would be cheaper than paypal.


----------



## blacknight (20 Oct 2006)

Having your own merchant account + realex is always going to be cheaper than using Paypal. Also bear in mind that there is a 5 working day delay on transferring funds from Paypal to your Irish bank account, which can affect your cashflow


----------



## simplename (20 Oct 2006)

blacknight said:


> Having your own merchant account + realex is always going to be cheaper than using Paypal. Also bear in mind that there is a 5 working day delay on transferring funds from Paypal to your Irish bank account, which can affect your cashflow


 
SO are their extra cost involved then from the merchant bank side of things with realix. So its not actually just 49 euro a month.


----------



## blacknight (20 Oct 2006)

You have to pay the bank as well

Your costs are:

- web dev / hosting
- Realex
- Bank fees


----------

